# Wachusett 12-9-09



## wa-loaf (Dec 9, 2009)

Got up a little later than planned. Parking lot was largely unplowed when I got there with an easy 8 inches on the ground. Got on the lift at 10 and snow was mixing with sleet at this point. Only one trail conifer was open, but the place was slow, ski right on the lift. I skied for about an hour and then had to get back to work. Missed out on the pow, but trail was in good shape with lots of chopped dense pow and little pow bumps. Very nice for the first turns of the season.

I think this is going to give them an excellent base to open up most of the mountain if temps stay cold.

Post up a couple pics in a bit.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 9, 2009)

good work wa-loaf...

Hope the rain doesn't wash away too much of what they got, as you're right, it would make a really nice base for the rest of the mountain.

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 9, 2009)

rt 140






Conifer


----------



## severine (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice! At least it wasn't crowded!


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice! Glad to see Wa coming along well.


----------



## Greg (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks awesome to me!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Looks awesome to me!



Took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## Sky (Dec 9, 2009)

Which skis to you run?  I'm guessing the Watea's.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 9, 2009)

Sky said:


> Which skis to you run?  I'm guessing the Watea's.



Yup. Pretty good. Ski big so they're not going to be used at WA much. I'll have the Progressors out tomorrow night.


----------



## neil (Dec 9, 2009)

That looks pretty decent. I should have gone this morning after all....gah!

Hopefully it will be decent tomorrow night!


----------



## Powdahound (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice TR, the pics look great!.....I was fortunate enough to get there before the lifts starting turning but you still got the goods.  Definitely a great start to the season.....


----------



## tmcc71 (Dec 9, 2009)

*ski report for wa powder day*

Great day at Wa!  Fresh powder and no lines.  I should have brought the fatter Monsters.  The IM 72's were ok, but not a powder ski.  My fatter IM 77 would have been a bit better.  I don't have a true powder ski (yet).  They had conifer open followed by sundowner (bunny) by 11.   I imagine they will have quite a bit more open by Saturday.  I'm up at Wa about 6 days a week.  If you see me say hi.  Grey marker jacket, always have a pair of head monsters IM 72 0r IM 77'.   Sorry I missed you WAloaf.  I'm sure we skiied past one another.  View attachment 3030

View attachment 3031


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 9, 2009)

tmcc71 said:


> Great day at Wa!  Fresh powder and no lines.  I should have brought the fatter Monsters.  The IM 72's were ok, but not a powder ski.  My fatter IM 77 would have been a bit better.  I don't have a true powder ski (yet).  They had conifer open followed by sundowner (bunny) by 11.   I imagine they will have quite a bit more open by Saturday.  I'm up at Wa about 6 days a week.  If you see me say hi.  Grey marker jacket, always have a pair of head monsters IM 72 0r IM 77'.   Sorry I missed you WAloaf.  I'm sure we skiied past one another.  View attachment 3030
> 
> View attachment 3031



Did you have your suspenders hanging down behind you? I think I saw you. This was me:






I'll be back up tomorrow night for race league kick-off.


----------



## tmcc71 (Dec 9, 2009)

*No suspenders*

No, I dont wear suspenders.  I will be there tommorow as well.  I'll be real easy to spot.  I work there as a ranger Tuesday and thursday.  I'll have on the orange Wa jackey with a flashing light on the front of my jacket and one on the back of my helmet.  I am the only ranger that wears one on the back of my head.  I hope to see you there.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 9, 2009)

tmcc71 said:


> No, I dont wear suspenders.  I will be there tommorow as well.  I'll be real easy to spot.  I work there as a ranger Tuesday and thursday.  I'll have on the orange Wa jackey with a flashing light on the front of my jacket and one on the back of my helmet.  I am the only ranger that wears one on the back of my head.  I hope to see you there.



LOL that's good because I wasn't too impressed with the way the guy was skiing ... :lol:


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


>


What's that on your face?


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 10, 2009)

severine said:


> What's that on your face?



Goggles?


----------



## Puck it (Dec 10, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Did you have your suspenders hanging down behind you? I think I saw you. This was me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Kinda looks like the Home Improvement character Al in this pic. Is there flannel under the jacket?


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2009)

Puck it said:


> Kinda looks like the Home Improvement cahracter Al in this pic.  Is there flannel under the jacket?


:lol: Good one! :beer:



wa-loaf said:


> Goggles?


Nah... that's not it. Did an animal curl up on your face for the winter?  That wasn't there in your last profile pic!


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2009)

Porn star beard.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 10, 2009)

I think Jens is going for that elusive... Wachusett Ski-Bum (tm) look.

:beer:

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 10, 2009)

Puck it said:


> Kinda looks like the Home Improvement character Al in this pic. Is there flannel under the jacket?



Smartwool and Capeline.



severine said:


> That wasn't there in your last profile pic!



Just about a months work there. It's my speed beard for night league. I'll probably get tired of it around the end of January.



Greg said:


> Porn star beard.



My girlfriend like's it ... ;-)


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> My girlfriend like's it ... ;-)



I bet!


----------



## marcski (Dec 10, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> My girlfriend like's it ... ;-)





The beard or the porn star within?


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 10, 2009)

marcski said:


> The beard or the porn star within?



Yes :-D


----------



## Glenn (Dec 10, 2009)

Puck it said:


> Kinda looks like the Home Improvement character Al in this pic. Is there flannel under the jacket?



LMAO!


----------



## WJenness (Dec 10, 2009)

A beer at the coppertop to the first one who can get Jens to say "I don't think so, Tim" while wearing a flannel shirt. (An extra one if he's sporting a tool belt).

Jens, this should be your costume for next halloween.

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 10, 2009)

I take bribes ...


----------



## Glenn (Dec 10, 2009)

WJenness said:


> A beer at the coppertop to the first one who can get Jens to say "I don't think so, Tim" while wearing a flannel shirt. (An extra one if he's sporting a tool belt).
> 
> Jens, this should be your costume for next halloween.
> 
> -w



Just like this!


----------

